# need help for greece



## townley (Dec 10, 2003)

I have read about a lot of the bad charter companies. Can anyone tell me about a good company and why they thought it was good? I want to bareboat Sporades Islands next September. I would happily take any advice from anyone who knows anything about the area and charter companies.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am in the process of booking a 2-week bareboat charter in the Sporades as well and am entertaining several possibilities with companies I have never heard of, some of which do not accept credit cards. I''d also love to hear any advice on which companies to choose and how to deal with the risk of using a wire transfer to send thousands of dollars over 6 months in advance of a charter.

Any thoughts on Exas, Sun Yachting, Seahorse Yacht Brokers, or Sailing Paradise?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Been reading the comments on greek charter companies,seems that more bad companies are added every day and with the Olympic games next year, you can bet there will be serious price increases all across the board

As to your question about the brokers yo list. Exas yachts, excelleny company speak to thela the manager she will take care of you, boats are in great shape and well looked after, 
Sun Yachting avoid falls into the bad boys box.
Seahorse actually they are one of the oldest companies in greece been here chartering since the 70''s. They tend to do more sales these days but do charter small yachts occasionally, Augustus the owner is dutch and really great person.

For the Sparodes I would use 
Odyssey sailing based in Volos speak to Francesa she will definately help you
web page is www.odysseysailing.gr


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just wondering what you know or have heard about Sun Yachting that would make you say that they fall into the "bad boys box." Thanks for your reply.


----------

